# Blue and Bronze Auratus



## -=Adam=- (Feb 18, 2004)

Hi all,

Just wanted to post a couple pictures of my blue and bronze auratus. My sub-adult group is really starting to bronze up and are really looking great. Take care,

-=Adam=-


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2004)

very nice Adam.
They are looking great!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2004)

waoo I do like them :lol:


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

Adam two questions
Do you plan on having any of auratus available soon, and what about imitator. You must have heard we lost one of the one you sold us. not sure why, except to say i found him floating in the water. i thought i had a pair so im pretty sure it wasnt murder.
What do you think


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2004)

Are those as timid as the blue and black, becasue those are really pretty and it would be a shame to never see them.


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

Awesome! Guess I should have checked the board before emailing you back lol. An extremly pretty frog in my opinion.


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

furizzl said:


> Are those as timid as the blue and black, becasue those are really pretty and it would be a shame to never see them.


They were out and active when I saw them last week--even more spectacular to see in person IMHO. 

I will say that my blue and black auratus don't seem to be shy, either, contrary to everyone else's experience.


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

I have blue and black and green/blue and bronze and both are almost as bold as my cobalt tincs, they are always out, looking at whoever is in the frog room. I was alittle hesitatnt about getting the blue and black because of all the rumors about them being shy, but the ones I have are great.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2004)

Anyone out there got any el cope or giant turquoise auratus. I have three growing up right now, but one looks deformed. He holds his body low to the ground and his legs spread out. He has been like this for many months now. He is so pretty that I don't want to destroy him, but I am not wanting to breed him either. The three of them are still too small to sex acurately, hopefully the other two make a pair. If anyone out there has a pair producing regularly, I would love to add a few more to my collection.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi,

Do have you got a picture of your 'Elcope' frogs?? I am very interested to see them


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2004)

are the gant turquoise actually larger than normal auratus or is it just the also do u have a pic of those?


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is a pic of El Cope. They are named that because they are a high elevation auratus found on two mountain ranges in Panama, one is El Cope and I forgot the other one but right across from it.


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is a Panamanian Giant Bronze (Turquoise). These produce Blue, Green, and turquoise young.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2004)

The mother from my frogs is posted on the first picture of the month. I am having trouble putting it up on this reply, can someone help me. If it is any consilation, they look just like the ones pictured and named el cope.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2004)

On a side note, if you have frogs that are producing multiple color morphs then your bloodlines are undoubtedly contaminated. The only case I know where this may not stand up is the kc auratus which produced multiple forms of the same trait naturally.


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

The adults are WC from the same locale so there is no "contamination".


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2004)

who did you get them from?


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Wow, thats a great color.


----------



## -=Adam=- (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks to everyone for the comments. They certainly are not shy like what I have heard about the blue and blacks where you might not see them for days or even weeks. They tend to hang out in the open most of the time and will scury to the back if they see you peering too closely into their tank (which I'm always doing!). I am really enjoying them and its amazing to see them take on their adult colors. No breeding yet as they are sub adults, but hopefully sometime this year. Take care,

-=Adam=-


----------

